# All of your consoles



## Blacklist (Aug 28, 2016)

What consoles do you have? Only the 3DS, or do you have another console?
Well, I have:
Wii U, XBOX 360 (I don't ever use it) and obviously, the 3DS.
What consoles do you have? Reply below!


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Aug 28, 2016)

Between my girlfriend and I, we have the following:

Packed Away
PS2
Wii
DS

Plugged In
PS3 (could probably pack it away)
PS4
2x XBox360
New 3DS
New 3DS XL


----------



## QueenOpossum (Aug 28, 2016)

Between my boyfriend and I:

Freely Available:
Playstation 4
Xbox 360
3DS (Terrible shape, its just on the desk)
3DS XL
One of those Sega Systems, like it isnt an actual sega but it plays sega games
Gameboy SP

In Storage:
DS
Gameboy SP
Playstation 1
Playstation 2
Wii

I think thats it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 28, 2016)

Xbox One, Xbox 360, PS3, PS4, Wii, Wii U, DS, 3DS, PS Vita, Gamecube, Dreamcast, and SEGA Game Gear.


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

My 3ds, PS4, Xbox 360, and Gamecube.


----------



## coney (Aug 28, 2016)

Snes, PS1, PS2, PS4, Wii, Wii u, Gameboy sp, Dsi, and 3ds


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's the ones I've currently got at my place:

NES
SNES
Game Boy Advance
DS
3DS
2 faulty Dreamcasts ):
PS Vita
Caanoo
Neo Geo

And here are some others I've got access to at my my mom's place:

Nintendo 64
Gamecube
WiiU
Game Boy
Game Boy Color
Master System
Mega Drive/Genesis
Mega CD/Sega CD
PS1
PS2
PS4

Some of these belong to my brother so some are more "accessable" than others. lol


----------



## FancyThat (Aug 29, 2016)

Between my fianc? and I we have:

In use
2x PS4
Xbox One
3x 3DS XL (one N3DS XL)
Xbox 360
2x PS3
Wii (could be packed away)
PC 

Packed away
PS2 slim 
PS1
DS lite
DSi
2x PSP (original and 3000)
GBA 
Original Gameboy

Some of the older consoles originally belonged to my fianc? and his brother, all still in really good condition.


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 29, 2016)

Mine are: 

- Original Gameboy
- Gameboy Color
- Gameboy Advance
- Gameboy Advance SP
- Nintendo DS
- Nintendo 3DS

As it's obvious, I only fancy hand-helds.


----------



## Tao (Aug 29, 2016)

PS1, PS2, PS3, PS4, N64, Gamecube, Wii U, Xbox 360, DS, 3DSxl.


Any other systems I had I ended up selling and haven't bothered rebuying since emulators for them are easy enough to get hold of.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a 3DS, SNES, GCN, and an N64. I used to have a Wii and a PS2 but got rid of em.


----------



## Cascade (Aug 29, 2016)

I have 3DS Wii-U Wii and N64 c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a broke NES collecting some dust in the wardrobe, but other than that only my 3ds XL, my laptop and I could say my phone but I don't really play stuff on it. 

The connector is broken on the NES I think and since it costs some to fix it I could as well throw it away since I don't play it and I can't sell it broke anyways.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a Playstation 2, Wii, GameCube, DS Lite, 3DS, and a new 3DS XL.


----------



## Pikkachao (Aug 31, 2016)

PC, PlayStation 2, PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Wii, Wii U, Nintendo 3DS XL, & the New Nintendo 3DS XL  I mostly play games on PC & PS4 but before I go to bed I'll turn on my 3DS for Animal Crossing!


----------



## Squidward (Aug 31, 2016)

I have PlayStation 3 & a Nintendo 3DS XL. At some point I was thinking about buying a PlayStation 4 but I'm fine playing on my PC!


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 1, 2016)

Nintendo 64
Wii
Wii U
XBox 360
Gameboy Advanced SP
DS (It's the limited edition Palkia and Dialga one)
DSi
3DS
New 3DSXL


----------



## littletwinclouds (Sep 3, 2016)

PC
PS3
PS4
XBox One
N3DS
DS Lite
PS Vita


we also had a Wii U, 3DS and 3DSXL but they all got sold when we went through a tough financial period ;~;


----------



## Trundle (Sep 3, 2016)

Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo 3DS
New Nintendo 3DS XL

GameCube
Wii U
Xbox One S


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2016)

3ds XL

"new" 3ds XL

Wii-u

PS2

DSI


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

probably all of the old ds models, 3ds, wii, playstation 3.


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

- Sega
- NES
- Nintendo 64
- Original Gameboy
- Gameboy Color
- Gameboy Advance
- Gameboy SP
- PSP
- PS Vita
- Nintendo 3DS XL
- New Nintendo 3DS XL
- PS3
- Xbox 360
- Xbox 1
- PS4
- Nintendo Wii


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 5, 2016)

my laptop, ps4 and my 3ds. thinking of buying a wii u solely for pokken tournament.

oops forgot to add in my gameboy advance, ds lite and my psp  too.


----------



## Mura (Sep 5, 2016)

N64, GameCube, Wii, PS2, Red smash 3DSxl, Wii U, PS3, XBOX360, PS Vita, PSP. 

I also used to have NES, PS1, Dreamcast, Gameboy, DS Lite, DSixl, and XBOX


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2016)

Mostly just have my PS4, PC, 3DS and Wii out right now. I have a VITA, a PS2 and a Gameboy otherwise as well. My DS is with a friend.


----------



## creamyy (Sep 5, 2016)

?  Nintendo DS
?  Nintendo DS Lite
?  Nintendo DSi
?  Nintendo 3DS XL
?  Xbox 360


----------



## ellarella (Sep 5, 2016)

3ds


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2016)

Own:
Wii U
Wii
3DS
3DS XL
DS
DS Lite
Xbox 360
Gamecube

Owned
N64
GBA
GB Colour
GB

Played on:
NES
SNES
PS 1, 2, 3, 4, Vita


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

At the monent I only have a PS3 and 2 ds's (both 3D but one is the old version and the other is the latest version)
Actually really regret buying the PS3 now. I only got it as at the time it was the only console that I could get GTA5 on. I really didn't want to buy another Xbox 360, I hate having to pay separately just to play online so I prefer the PlayStation network but I really wish I'd waited for the ps4 release. It didn't come out for a bit after I'd already bought the game and I was just very impatient


----------



## Fayde (Sep 15, 2016)

Currently using:
♡ 3DS
♡ 3DS XL (US)
♡ 3DS XL (JP)
♡ PSP

In storage
♡ NDSL
♡ SNES
♡ GBA
♡ PS Vita
♡ PS3


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 18, 2016)

Consoles: Atari 2600, NES, Sega Genesis, SNES, Jaguar, PlayStation, N64, Dreamcast, PlayStation 2, GameCube, Wii, Wii U
Portables: Lynx, GBA, 3DS


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 18, 2016)

Own:

-Wii
-Wii U
-3DS
-DS
Used to Own:
-Gamecube
-PS2
-PS3

Have played on:
-Xbox 360


----------



## frio hur (Sep 20, 2016)

i have

nes
snes
n64
gamecube
wii
gameboy color x2
gameboy advance
gameboy advance sp
ds lite
2ds
3ds xl

ps2


----------



## Tracer (Sep 22, 2016)

Wii 
Wii U
xbox 360
PS2 (Haven't played in awhile)
PS3
3DS
DS lite (2) (Never play)
Game boy advance (Never play)
Gamecube (Never play)


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

gameboy advance SP, DS lite, 3DS, 3DSXL, new 3DS, ps3, ps4, wii u, gamecube

whop whop


----------



## inkling (Sep 24, 2016)

super nintendo
nintendo ds lite, new 3ds xl
gamecube, wii, wii u
ps2, ps3
forget also ouya lol

oh also just got a pocket chip!!!!!!!!!!111111111 but not sure how much it counts


i wish i still had my n64 but **** happens been saying id buy one for years. that would be my ultimate goal is to start collecting n64 cartridges but not a priority in reality just fantasy

had 360 for years and decided to sell it and will never own another microsoft console. not worth it. my pc works just fine


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 24, 2016)

Wii U and New 3DS XL


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 24, 2016)

Gameboy SP, 3DS, Wii, Gamecube, Xbox 360, PS3, and I recently got rid of my supernintendo and nintendo

I'm thinking about getting a New 3DS when the Sun/Moon one comes out ;;


----------



## Joy (Sep 26, 2016)

Xbox
Xbox 360
Nintendo3DS
Gameboy SP


----------



## robbywow (Sep 26, 2016)

Currently I have...

NES
N64
GameCube
Wii
Other Wii
Wii U
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance SP
Other Gameboy Advance SP
DS Lite
DSI
DSI XL
3DS
New 3DS XL

This will need to be updated soon...


----------



## meowduck (Sep 26, 2016)

We've got 2 3ds's, an xbox one, xbox 360, wii, wiiU, PlayStation 2 2 gameboy SPs, a gameboy advance and i thunk thats it cx


----------



## dealz (Sep 27, 2016)

I currently have a SNES, Ninterndo 64, Gamecube, Wii, Wii U, Xbox 360, Xbox One, PS3, PSVita DSi, 3DS, 3DS XL, New 3DS XL.

I also owned several portable consoles Gameboy Colour, GBA, GBA SP which I have no idea what happened to them. Also if I'm honest I don't really play on consoles anymore I mainly play games on my PC and 3DS.

Oh actually I forgot I originally played games on an Atari ST I believe it was, and also had an Atari Jaguar.


----------

